
Nevada and Idaho Are the Nation’s Fastest-Growing States - protomyth
https://www.census.gov/newsroom/press-releases/2018/estimates-national-state.html
======
protomyth
Election Data Services explanation of effects in representation in the House
and Electoral College: [https://www.electiondataservices.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018...](https://www.electiondataservices.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/12/NR_Appor18wTablesMaps-20181219.pdf) [PDF]

